# Help with Stain Color for Bar



## Homebrew (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I just built a bar in my mancave and used natural maple for the bar top. The rest of the bar is oak including the Chicago bar rail. I have tried 8 samples of stain that would complement the natural maple top but am not dead set on any of them.

I am hoping that one of you has done some work with a similar woods and found a stain color that looked fantastic. Please give me some advice. If needed I can post pictures. Thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

